# Rigid TP1300



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a line on a Rigid TP1300 planer, never used, still in box. Comes with stand and extra set of blades. $200. Just waiting to hear back from the guy if it's still available. 45 minute to 1 hour drive from me, but that seems a pretty decent price for new, in the box, unused. 

Just gotta wait for a response.... if it's gone... oh well.  But if it's there, I may be picking up a new planer.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That would be a good score, Reiki. I have the Rigid jointer and it is an excellent tool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reikimaster

Hope you get it,, get in your car/truck and start trucking, you need a break anyway , that's a great price,, with the extra blades you are going to save about 250.oo bucks... good luck 

The one with the cash in hand gets the good deals...  johnny on the spot thing...




========


reikimaster said:


> I have a line on a Rigid TP1300 planer, never used, still in box. Comes with stand and extra set of blades. $200. Just waiting to hear back from the guy if it's still available. 45 minute to 1 hour drive from me, but that seems a pretty decent price for new, in the box, unused.
> 
> Just gotta wait for a response.... if it's gone... oh well.  But if it's there, I may be picking up a new planer.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah I just have to wait for a response to know the address to truck to! 

I also emailed him my phone number in case that is easier as far as making arrangements.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope you get it reikimaster.  Sounds like a too good a bargain to pass up.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

If that doesn't come through, check this out. http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-1-2-Portable-Planer/G0663 I have an older model like this and it works great. They might even have a less expensive model on their clearance page. -Derek


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Missed the TP1300. Oh well.... that Griz don't look bad, but ..... I think I'll sit back a while and watch for another deal.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

reikimaster said:


> Missed the TP1300. Oh well.... that Griz don't look bad, but ..... I think I'll sit back a while and watch for another deal.
> Thanks, guys.


Hi reikimaster,

In my neck of the woods we call it: "if it was meant to be, then you'd get it. However, if it wasn't meant to be then, there is another time. "


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's like I missed out on a cabinet saw for $50. Darn.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

worst ever.... not tools... 
While living in Florida, my dad had a line on a COMPLETE P-38 Lightning. It was used by a school to teach A&P mechanics (airframe and powerplant). It was disassembled to the point that it could be loaded onto a flatbed. The people that were SUPPOSED to be buying it were a week late and the school was not able to contact them. My dad was told that by contract they had to wait until 5pm on such-and-such a day, but if the original buyer didn't show up by then, it was his for $1500, but he would have to haul it off the property immediately. We were there with a tractor to hook it up when the other guys showed up at about 5 minutes before 5.

THAT.... my friends... would have been an absolutely ASTOUNDING deal. It would literally have been worth a million dollars if not more, but we were talking about actually flying it... my dad was a fighter pilot


----------

